# question about weights for shark fishin



## DukeDevil91 (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes I know. Another thread about these sharks.

My question is, do you use egg weights or pyramid sinkers for shark fishin at night.

How do you rig up?


----------



## angryaccntnt (Jun 25, 2008)

Use pyramid sinkers. Egg sinkers will roll with the current and thus move closer to the shore. you want your sinker to stay put, so use pyramid

I use a 3 ft steel leader (60 pound) with a standard #7 hook and an pyramid sinker. 

It goes from my reel - 30 lb regular line to pyramid sinker to swivel to steel leader to hook to bait to shark.

I have had lots of success catching 4-6 ft sharks with this.

Some people use longer and heavier steel leaders, i think it's unnecessary.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Whatever you do attach it to your swivel with 10-15 pound mono so you can pop it off when it comes up.


----------

